# Londinium 1 first shot



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello All,

Collected my Londinium 1 yesterday, first shot this morning went better than expected. Started with the same grind and dose as my gaggia classic just to see what it was like. 19g in an 18g VST basket.

I was advised 6s pre-infusion by the previous owner, shot time was about 35s.

Any hints and tips from fellow owners on their routine/rituals. I don't have a manual for it.

Steaming milk was a disaster, so much more power than the Gaggia. Re-education required!

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did it taste , what was the output in weight ?


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How did it taste , what was the output in weight ?


I took the cup away at 32g as it was fairly blonde by that point. It tasted good, maybe slightly acidic so possibly under extracting?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try 18grm and then 17grm in the 18grm VST (adjusting the grind accordingly) and see how they compare in respect of acidity. Looks like your 19grm shot is under-extracted.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a fan of dosing higher in VSTs' capacity on the Londinium.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

In 18g VST I would recommend smaller dose 17-17,5g. You will get higher extraction and you will keep the shower screen cleaner.

But coffee looks beautiful in the cup









As now you are Londinium owner, you can register on the Londinium forum, write to Reiss and I belive you will get access to owners forum when you can download the User guide. Or send me PM I can send you via email the latest PDF.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Forget about time and weight. Try as long as you find the taste you like.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

onluxtex said:


> Forget about time and weight. Try as long as you find the taste you like.


Taste is certainly paramount but if you forget about variables like time and weight, you're stumbling around in the dark.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

remember, on a lever, the bar pressure is at its maximum when the lever bites, and then the pressure slowly falls away. trust your taste more than the rules, but I appreciate you need a starting point. The fashion on here seems to be for ratios, starting at 2:1. I do not do that. I use the old fashioned dry weight plus 60%. Do not start the count for your shot until the drips have formed more of a flow, and I aim for anything between 25 and 35 seconds to extract the desired weight. That said, I do not do that a lot of the time and trust my judgement! At the end of the day, I produce 2 shots, drink it or sink it, but some maybe better than others!


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Reduced dose to 17g with a finer grind, shot noticeably less acidic, shot weight of 34g in about 30s so could probably go finer still. Thanks for all your help, don't think my body can handle any more espresso for now! Loving the machine.


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> In 18g VST I would recommend smaller dose 17-17,5g. You will get higher extraction and you will keep the shower screen cleaner.
> 
> But coffee looks beautiful in the cup
> 
> ...


I will PM you my email if you could send me the manual PDF that would be very helpful


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pour a shot into 3 glasses. Collect 7 seconds into the first and last and 15 into the middle. Then taste them all and see which is the nicest


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I tend to do 17.5g into an 18g VST with 30g out with most beans only varying the output if taste dictates it

John


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

A few things that have helped me on my journey:

a) the purge on the steam wand before the shot brings the (red boiler) light on and sees pressure rise to 1.3 bar. When the light goes out, I then pull the lever for pre-infusion.

b) I use the auto-start function on the acacia scales but I would be starting any timer a bit later than normal or I'd be looking for a big of a longer pour (e.g. 35-40 seconds for a 30g shot)

c) I think the machine suits a 15g basket (I dose 15.7g) because of its fixed water output. That said, I'd love to use an 18g so watching with interest!

d) Steam is powerful. I learnt a bit on a Sage machine and it was great because you had the time to see what wsa going on. Londinium is 10-15 seconds for a full texture; act fast!

d) I don't flush before a shot, but I do after on every occasion. Not for temp stability, just to ensure the screen is clean.

e) I'm guessing your level grab angles are all good (45 degrees at initial stick, etc?)

f) The lever mantra is grind fine, tamp light. I grinder quite fine and tamp pretty light. Might be different to what you are used to is all I am saying!


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the helpful info. Had a great shot this evening, 17g dose, 34g output in as many seconds. Started timer at first drip.

Grab angle seems good now I've got the grind sorted.

Milk steaming still unsuccessful, any tips would be appreciated? I'm used to having a good 30s of steaming on the old gaggia. I have a two and a four hole tip for the machine, currently on the 4, will the 2 be more forgiving?



arellim said:


> A few things that have helped me on my journey:
> 
> a) the purge on the steam wand before the shot brings the (red boiler) light on and sees pressure rise to 1.3 bar. When the light goes out, I then pull the lever for pre-infusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

On Steaming: Get varied sizes of jug. Try a large one for now, the unused milk can go back into the fridge once cooled for other uses. Then go to a medium for a while before trying the 350ml.

When, as I often do, I start to lose the plot with steaming milk I swap jug sizes for a day or two.

Make sure the wand is purged and the steam is dry


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

arellim said:


> A few things that have helped me on my journey:
> 
> a) the purge on the steam wand before the shot brings the (red boiler) light on and sees pressure rise to 1.3 bar. When the light goes out, I then pull the lever for pre-infusion.
> 
> ...


It's a rare thing, but I agree 100% with the above, great advise.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

smurray06 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info. Had a great shot this evening, 17g dose, 34g output in as many seconds. Started timer at first drip.
> 
> Grab angle seems good now I've got the grind sorted.
> 
> Milk steaming still unsuccessful, any tips would be appreciated? I'm used to having a good 30s of steaming on the old gaggia. I have a two and a four hole tip for the machine, currently on the 4, will the 2 be more forgiving?


Try it. I steam with a Londinium two-hole tip. It's much easier to manage than the four-hole.

Matt


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

So this evening tried two hole tip for steam wand, much more controllable for now and have good results.

Also received my londinium distribution tool which seems to work very well. Had to adjust grind finer to achieve the same output volume and time as without it. Guess the coffee is being extracted more evenly now so can take a finer grind.

Pre-infusion of 6 seconds, 17g dose (18g VST) outputting 34g in about 35s. I'm starting the timer at first drip. I feel the espresso is still slightly acidic so looking for tips. I'm going to get a 15g basket as think a lower dose ground finer may help with what must be under extraction? Given my ratios seem right at 17g is this the right way to go to clear the acidic taste?

Beans are fresh and good quality:

http://www.gordonstcoffee.co.uk/glasgow-roast

will ask in store next time I'm in what their dose and time recommendations are although they're using la marzocco pump machines.

Good news is I'm having a lot of fun! Must stop looking at new grinders for now though, would likely end up in divorce!

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Damn, you just missed the Mythos that coffeechap was selling..... go well together


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

smurray06 said:


> Beans are fresh and good quality:
> 
> http://www.gordonstcoffee.co.uk/glasgow-roast


Depends what your tastes are, but I don't rate Gordon St much at all. Go a couple of blocks along to Riverhill and get a bag of Dear Green's house blend which will be better.



dfk41 said:


> The fashion on here seems to be for ratios, starting at 2:1. I do not do that. I use the old fashioned dry weight plus 60%.


That sounds a bit like a ratio?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Depends what your tastes are, but I don't rate Gordon St much at all. Go a couple of blocks along to Riverhill and get a bag of Dear Green's house blend which will be better.
> 
> That sounds a bit like a ratio?


Not at all. It is an expression of how I make my coffee as opposed to quoting 2:1 or the likes. But if that's a ratio then I take a step back!


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I always start at 1:1.5 (18 to 27) and have generally been a bit lazy about checking other ratios with different beans etc. Occasionally I do though, going up to 30, 33 or 36 and seeing if I like it more. Usually I go back.

Dry weight + 60% is a ratio of 1:1.6, so I too am not fashionable in that respect.

OP should take some time to try it out and figure what their preference is rather than sticking to whatever we hoary old stick in the muds / thrusting new youngsters do. All part of the fun and much better to understand why you do what you do.

Edit: Oo I forgot where I was. I don't have a lever machine (yet, wink) but I think this advice is still appropriate.


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dosing funnel arrived, what a difference when using the distribution tool!


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

So as expected didn't last long with the Mignon, limited with kitchen unit height I went for an atom which just fits. Very pleased with it and great service from BB. Dosing is settling down a bit now I've run a few kilos of beans through it. I've started using their milk buster blend which I am really enjoying.

Machine came with the enhanced plumb in kit which should be next weekends fun once I've plucked up the courage to take a hole saw to our kitchen counter


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

A couple more pictures of the Atom for anyone considering one. Takes about 10s to grind 17g dose and getting quicker as burrs season. Nice and compact if tight for space. The grind container is a nice touch and useful for the morning purge.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good. So you pull the atom out to fill the hopper?

Difference in taste from the mignon?


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks good. So you pull the atom out to fill the hopper?
> 
> Difference in taste from the mignon?


Yes just pull out. Have started filling hopper with enough beans for 2-3 days worth of use rather than single dosing like I was on the mignon.

Difference in taste is hard to comment on as have changed to B.B beans also. Certainly I would say my shots seem more complex and am getting some nice mottling on the Crema which I haven't seen before. Burrs seem to be settling down a bit now, getting quite a consistent dose now.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the installation photographs!

I've plumbed in water but not waste. That said, if i wasn't just next to the sink I probably would!


----------

